# Critique please..



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is my new betta Qinky. I plan on breeding him when I found a suitable female, but for now please give a review on his form, color etc.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

solid body. decent finnage and spread, not bad to start off with. caudal should be a bit bigger so that it creates a seamless appearance with the dorsal and anal fin (like a sideways U). dorsal is slightly curved, would be better straight. 

colorwise, he has a bit of irid that will need to be significantly reduced.


----------

